# Pleasure to meet you!



## ashtongleckman (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello everyone! My name is Ashton Gleckman. It's really great to finally be a part of V.I Control! Can't wait to participate in conversations and interact with you guys.

A lot of my composer friends keep recommending this platform for interacting with other composers, musicians, and people involved in the musical tech world. Having spent a couple hours looking at forums, I couldn't be more excited to finally be a part of this group.

Just a little about me: I am a composer from Indianapolis, IN. Over the past few years, I've done scores for independent films, web series, as well as a game. I got started when I was 15 scoring a documentary film about the Holocaust, which was directed by a filmmaker in New York City, and funded/produced by a large international corporation called "Project Witness," dedicated to preserving the history of the holocaust and educating our youth about it.

I have a YouTube channel where I do composition / theory tutorials, "Behind the Scores" where I will breakdown and analyze film scores (ex. Gladiator, the Dark Knight, Prometheus, Narnia, Imitation Game, etc), and review software. I also recently completed my first symphony which is 35 minutes in length, it was written in the classical style.

This month, I am in New York attending a few workshops at NYU for film scoring & television scoring, and next month I am starting my ventures in LA! I'm incredibly thankful to have gotten an internship position at Remote Control, which will be a great experience. As Hans himself said, you might be making coffee, but you are also observing a problem being solved, theres a scene, and theres no music, and theres nothing better than seeing the best in the business solve that problem in front of your eyes. Observation in a place like this is a privilege, and I look forward to the opportunity.

Again, awesome to be here, and I look forward to chatting soon!

-Ashton


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Jun 12, 2017)

Welcome to VI forum Ash! It's good to see you here!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey Ashton! I have watched several of your clips and I truly recognize true talent! You definitely have what it takes to be a film music composer. I'm just hoping you're not here for the Hans Zimmer type of scores. And to all of you guys in this wonderful forum, if I start a discussion, remember that I was the one that made him a tribute okay ? I respect you all, I have learned many things from your discussions. In the end, Ashton, I welcome you abroad on this wonderfully interactive forum and good luck in your journey!


----------



## Ron Kords (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi Ashton,

Surprised you weren't here already!

Really enjoy your channel 


Chris


----------



## mmjohan (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey! You're finally here!  This place is a gold mine for all sorts of discussions :D


----------



## esencia (Aug 19, 2017)

Welcome Ashton! I've been following you through your youtube channel and honestly, what you are doing being so young is awesome! Really really good videos and top compositions!
Congratulations! I hope you could share with us part of your experience and knowledge!
Best.


----------



## Nesciochamp (Nov 8, 2017)

I check your vids on regular basis, even bought some libraries based on your use of them, so it is very nice to welcome you on this forum!

Cheers


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 8, 2017)

You came to the right place! Welcome!


----------

